# للبيع / تويوتا افالون ليمتد موديل :2007 رقم العرض : 120072‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

تويوتا افالون ليمتد

موديل :2007

الجير بوكس:اوتوماتيك

رقم العرض : 120072

المسافه المقطوعه 64,048:ميل

الابواب:4

 الوقود: بنزين

الماكينه:6سليندر

اللون الخارجي:لؤلؤى

اللون الداخلى:بيج

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر:78الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 






























​


----------

